# Awning On Rear Slide Of 250Rs



## kathandroddy (Feb 9, 2012)

Has anyone installed or seen an awning on the rear King slide out? Was just told by a mechanic at Lakeshore that they can put it in and wanted to know if anyone has done this and if it would be a good idea. Would it make too much noise if it's windy out?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ask them to quote a price for it. They will back pedal when they realize it is not a stock item with any of the slide cover manufactures. It has been done before but it is a custom install.

They can do the side slide cover install in about 45 minutes and they do a bunch of those but they are not really needed in most cases.


----------



## kathandroddy (Feb 9, 2012)

Just got a phone call back from the mechanic and he tried rolling out an awning over top of it to see if it would fit and of course it was too short. We decided not to get either one of the awnings.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I understood that the reason for nobody making an awning for a rear slide was because they couldn't ensure that the slide would pull out evenly and might tear the awning. Now that the rear slides are powered, how different are they than a side slide other than the distance they slide out? A rear slide awning for one of those seems reasonable enough.


----------

